# El camino Sub Box



## Gallo

aight well i need to kno if there is a way for me to get a box for my 80 el camino. and if so wat sizes of speakers. its got a lil space behind da seats so i kno i can fit sum there. but maybe theres a website dat has em already made or sumthing.


----------



## kuntri

http://www.infiniteelectronix.com/index.as...PROD&ProdID=924




try that site and see if its what u want.....


----------



## vazquejs

Dude, why don't you just install and wire two sub boxes with two 10" subs on each. It fits perfectly and sounds great! That's what I did in my Elco. I got everything hidden behind a shroud. It completes the look.










The other advantage is you don't loose the space directly behind your seat. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Caddieman 805

you can make an l shaped box with the longer piece in the back, then you can put your amps on the side of each box so that no one can see it


----------



## djrascal

man, i was just thinking about this the other night, anyone have pics or even a box for 2 10's they want to sell?


----------



## Gallo

yea dats wat i want to do, cus its a small space so i don need too much to hit a nice base. but did u make it or did u buy it?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 19 2007, 03:37 PM~8590394
> *Dude, why don't you just install and wire two sub boxes with two 10" subs on each.  It fits perfectly and sounds great!  That's what I did in my Elco.  I got everything hidden behind a shroud.  It completes the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other advantage is you don't loose the space directly behind your seat.  Good luck with your build.
> *


i have two 12 inch sub woofer boxes 4 sale for an elco....pm/me if intersted


----------



## THUGGNASTY

12S'


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I SEEN A ELCO WITH TWO 15'S IN IT, SHIT WAS GANGSTA, AND THEY HAD THE AMP RACK IN THERE ALSO


----------



## Gallo

i actually have 2 15's. didnt think it was possible....


----------



## juiced 64

Here is one we did at the shop I work at.
http://www.uaudio.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2262


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Aug 29 2007, 07:59 PM~8674780
> *Here is one we did at the shop I work at.
> http://www.uaudio.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2262
> *


WOW!


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 19 2007, 04:37 PM~8590394
> *Dude, why don't you just install and wire two sub boxes with two 10" subs on each.  It fits perfectly and sounds great!  That's what I did in my Elco.  I got everything hidden behind a shroud.  It completes the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other advantage is you don't loose the space directly behind your seat.  Good luck with your build.
> *


clean ride homie but da thing is i aready have two 15s, rather no give em up...but im thinkin 4 tens. jus wann go big u kno. got the 6 pack already set


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

Something like this?


----------



## vazquejs

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 25 2007, 09:51 PM~8640860
> *i have two 12 inch sub woofer boxes 4 sale for an elco....pm/me if intersted
> *


 TTT for a great seller!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

